# Old Building Renders



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Pentagon, Arlington, Washington D.C. (1940s)


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Looks cooler than it actually is


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Tbilisi Roads Ministry Building, Georgia (1975)


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

US Embassy in Rome (1968)


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Commerce Court, Toronto (1972)


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Jane Exbury Towers, Toronto


----------



## Axel76NG (Oct 14, 2013)

La Defense district in Paris

The article is from 1967 and is called "Paris in 20 years". The general layout and many of the buildings were actually built. 

Today, La Defense is Europe's largest business district.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Toronto City Hall


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

80 Bloor Street West, Toronto, ON, Canada (1974)


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

TD Center, Toronto




























Source


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

edit


----------



## Ani1 (May 26, 2012)

Banovina building, Skopje, Macedonia (1930). Architect Nikola Dobrović
























source


----------



## iamcharlottewang (Mar 5, 2016)

So nice!


----------

